# Should I let my dog in my bed and what are the consequences of doing so?



## gsdemack (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## Rbeckett (Jun 19, 2013)

I let mine sleep on the bed we put there especially for them. They do not sleep on our bed because they do tend to hog the covers and take up as much room as they can, so they have their own bed next to ours and that works out just fine. The downside is you will have a huge dog in you bed and if it gets obstinate you may have to do drastic things to be able to get in your bed at night. If you have a pack I would discourage it completely because that has been the source of many "fights" over territory in our house. But we had 6 large dogs so a Queen bed for them was still not quite big enough. My single female 2 YO inside dog gets on the couch with me every morning when she decides it is time for me to get up...

Wheelchair Bob


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

The only consequence is less room in your bed.

We don't care either way if our boy sleeps in the bed, he prefers not to because he sleeps by/on our feet/legs and therefore gets kicked anytime someone moves. He'll sometimes fall asleep in the bed, get up after 10 minutes and go and sleep on the colder wood floor.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

martemchik said:


> The only consequence is less room in your bed.
> 
> We don't care either way if our boy sleeps in the bed, he prefers not to because he sleeps by/on our feet/legs and therefore gets kicked anytime someone moves. He'll sometimes fall asleep in the bed, get up after 10 minutes and go and sleep on the colder wood floor.


Same scenario here with our girl. 

Another consequence of letting the dog in your bed is the "dog fod" they bring with them. Twigs, bits of grass, seeds and other "fod" get stuck in their hair and end up in your bed. I am not fond of getting in a gritty bed. If you can handle that, you should be fine if you just have one dog.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The consequences of letting your dog in your bed:

If the dog gets fleas: He who lays down with dogs will rise up with fleas. 

When your dog goes through his blowing the coat session, he will HAIR all over your bed! BABS! GET OFF THAT BED, DARN! Nothing worse than itchy hair all over you while you are trying sleep. 

If she is used to being on your bed, she will probably go into heat, while on your bed. Uhg! Not that big of a deal, but they want comfort and will lay on your pillows, so you will have to clean that up if she isn't altered. 

A dog that is allowed on the bed, has no concept of whether he is dirty or not dirty. A dog doen't check to see if it was raining outside or is full of mud. When he comes in, he will trot right over to the bed and leap on up. 

And if a dog catches a baby mouse and decides she wants to mother it, the best place to do this, she thinks, is on her bed -- yeah, your bed. 

A sick dog wants to go to where she is most comfortable, your bed, and if she has to hurl, she will not necessarily bother to get off the bed. 

They have coats, we don't, so they like to lay on top of the covers/pillows. We generally like to get under them. Which is not easy when there is 78 pounds of bitch laying on top of them. 

Of course all of this can be easily managed, and Babs has been sleeping on my bed since she was a young pup about 8 years now.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

The reason we moved the dogs to the floor was when Riley got large he would stretch out and push us off the bed...


----------



## NTexFoster (Jul 18, 2013)

what @selzer said. I still let the dogs on the bed though.

Sleeping with the dogs: we have three large dogs, if they all get on the bed then there is not room for the hairless apes. Luckily the boxers like to sleep with their girls (the boxers actually belong to my daughters). Kaiser will lay on the bed for a bit but he prefers to sleep on his bed and the floor next to our bed.

One thing with GSDs is there fur tends to catch stuff and when they lay down they leave things behind (besides the dust bunny makins). If the bed isn't made and he hops up I'll find gritty stuff on the sheet that has to be swept off.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have a king size bed, my husband sleeps at the other end of the house because he snores like a freight train..This leaves me still with about 1/4 of the bed because there's Masi who is a lard butt, the aussie who insists on sleeping on the bed, and 2 cats..

My animals don't have fleas, tho I have on occastion pulled off a tick or two crawling on me in the middle of the nite, and yes, woke up gagging on a furball that may have slid down my throat, or getting woken up when ya get smacked in the face with a paw from a dog who's rolling over or pushing you out of the bed..

My dogs have turned out pretty well, and I like having the big furballs sleep with me


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

We have a california king. The 20 pound dog will sleep on the bed with us. Sometimes the 30 pound dog sneaks up, but he usually sleeps on his bed on the floor. Riley would sleep on his bed on the floor. After my husband got up in the morning Riley would always jump up on the bed and sleep next to me. I really miss that dog. 

The new puppy sleeps in a crate. He's the first dog we have crate trained. He seems to like it. We'll see once he learns to jump on the bed if he joins me in the mornings.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Well, mine's a double, and I am several times Babs' weight, but she manages to stretch her legs out and take up the majority of the bed, until I am hanging off the edge trying to maintain a foot hold and fighting for covers. 

But on those very rare occasions that I sleep away from home, I miss the big fur-ball.

ETA: No fleas here either, I did pull a tick off of her though once. And, the hairless baby mouse story wasn't something I made up -- ick!!!


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

the other down side for me is constant fur on the bed and the sheets get dirty way faster.


----------



## Redrider469 (Jul 19, 2013)

I think she would just get the bed dirty. She plays outside all day and I don't want the yard dirt in my bed. Leena is perfectly content in her crate next to my bed.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

The dogs sleep in bed when I'm not at home (most of the time), and get used to talking up that half of the bed. It's always a few days worth of "figuring it out" when I get home 

The wife likes having them there when I'm gone, so it's fine with me. 

When deployed, my dog always sleeps with me, even on a cot or in a sleeping bag. One of the perks of being a handler IMHO.

David Winners


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

This is what happens.....they wait for you to go to sleep, then they cuddle with you. I don't have to turn my heat on until January and I live in Illinois. I wash the bedding weekly. When I bought my house I got a king size bed, now we all fit comfortably. 




http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=119722&stc=1&d=1380933415


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

We never used to let the dogs sleep in our bed simply because there's not enough roomi a queen size bed and they get too warm and the panting gets you sea sick. We always invited them up for hugs and such. Then came Lakota. She's different, I should have named her Petunia. She loves the bed. When my husband leaves for work she jumps I his spot. On weekends she will jump up a few hours before I'd like to get up. As long as she does fidgit around I let her stay. She usually rests her head on me, makes it hard to throw her off.
I always make sure they don't lay on the sheets.


----------



## technodog (Dec 31, 2010)

i have a king sized bed and the only reason my dogs don't sleep on the bed with me is because I like my space and I'm a kicker(plus, my dogs move a lot when sleeping and it disturbs me), so they've resigned to sleep in they're beds or in my sister's room(she allows them on the bed)


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Bad thing that can happen is they think their bed is yours...lol. like others we have to constantly change the sheets. This is what we find when we get home


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you can cover the bed with an old blanket or sheet. if you're
worried about your female dog going into heat cover the bed
with a plastic sheet.



selzer said:


> The consequences of letting your dog in your bed:
> 
> If the dog gets fleas: He who lays down with dogs will rise up with fleas.
> 
> ...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Msmaria said:


> Bad thing that can happen is they think their bed is yours...lol. like others we have to constantly change the sheets. This is what we find when we get home


They just seem to belong there, don't they?


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Selzer said it best!

I use a dropcloth over my bed when I'm not in it. Saves a bunch of laundry from muddy paws, hair, bits of whatever treat or chew they're working on, and whatever else they manage to drag in from the yard.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

selzer said:


> They just seem to belong there, don't they?


Yes, have you noticed they know the pillows are for their heads!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Msmaria said:


> Yes, have you noticed they know the pillows are for their heads!


Mine know the pillow is for MY head, so she drapes herself across ALL of them just to hear me tell her to MOVE when I am ready to get in.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

My SchH dogs sleep in my bed and the consequences are I will never wake up with a criminal standing over me.

One more thought...for those of us who live in really cold climates....Hutton, Wells, & Negron let their dogs sleep in their beds.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRkAUrdcq1s


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

My dogs don't sleep in bed with me only because there is No room for them with my 3 kids in there most of the time lol otherwise Yeah they would most likely be snuggling with me.. 

Hmmm whom would I rather have the kids or the dogs sometimes this is a tough choice 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

get a larger bed. then it's snuggle time for all.



BellaLuna said:


> My dogs don't sleep in bed with me only because there is No room for them with my 3 kids in there most of the time lol otherwise Yeah they would most likely be snuggling with me..
> 
> >>>>> Hmmm whom would I rather have the kids or the dogs sometimes this is a tough choice<<<<<
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

selzer said:


> The consequences of letting your dog in your bed:
> 
> If the dog gets fleas: He who lays down with dogs will rise up with fleas.
> 
> ...


Your post made me laugh because of how spot on it is . A few years back I thought I had bed bugs because I would wake up with bites and this went on for a bit. I googled beg bugs and did a thorough search and no sign of them. I finally decided to give Bunny a flea bath just in case and guess what? I stopped waking up with bites.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

selzer said:


> Mine know the pillow is for MY head, so she drapes herself across ALL of them just to hear me tell her to MOVE when I am ready to get in.


My guys put their noses under my pillows and fling them up before they plop down against them, lol


----------



## AKIRA3 (Jul 17, 2013)

If you like sleeping in hair, and what they bring in from outside on their fur and paws then let your dog sleep with you.

We don't let her up on beds or couches.
I want a new couch one day, so don't want her getting used to it.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

AKIRA3 said:


> If you like sleeping in hair, and what they bring in from outside on their fur and paws then let your dog sleep with you.
> 
> We don't let her up on beds or couches.
> I want a new couch one day, so don't want her getting used to it.


Eh, what's a little hair between friends?


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

Lol we vacuum all the time and brush Eko 3-4 times a week and we still have hair clumps all over the place. No doggies on the new couch but Eko is free to sleep where he wants. He usually lays at our feet for a while then he gets hot and lays on the floor by the bed.


----------



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

The only time Thor comes into bed with me is when my hubby thinks it would be hilarious to launch a puppy into the bed to wake me up. 

Otherwise, Thor just doesn't sit still and won't lay calmly in bed, and if a pair of dirty socks gets left on the floor, oh lord... Last time we tried, he lasted all of 15 minutes. He sleeps much better in his crate! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Chantald said:


> . He sleeps much better in his crate!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


And I'm guessing you guys sleep better to when he's in his crate


----------



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

llombardo said:


> And I'm guessing you guys sleep better to when he's in his crate


Big time!  my hubby is already enough of a bed and blanket hog, I don't think I could handle throwing the puppy into the mix! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AKIRA3 (Jul 17, 2013)

selzer said:


> Eh, what's a little hair between friends?


Very true!!!!
I've given up and cut my vacuuming from 3 times a day to once a day.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

AKIRA3 said:


> If you like sleeping in hair, and what they bring in from outside on their fur and paws then let your dog sleep with you.
> 
> We don't let her up on beds or couches.
> I want a new couch one day, so don't want her getting used to it.


Ha ha. So true. I saw where someone posted in another thread, how their dog doesnt shed much. I was soooo jealous.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i saw that and the first thing i thought was they don't have GSD.



Msmaria said:


> Ha ha. So true. I saw where someone posted in another thread, how their dog doesnt shed much. I was soooo jealous.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I saw it, and then saw that both dogs were still puppies. Their time is coming.


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

Fall/Winter time is when Gunther is allowed to sleep with us. It gets cold and honestly I've gotten used to it and its nice to fall asleep with a cuddly fuzz ball.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Martini (Sep 28, 2013)

Just be careful if your bed is against a wall, a puppy can easily get stuck in the space there and hurt itself trying to get free. This happened to my puppy so I leaned towards the crate.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

My dogs are allowed on the bed if I invite them or they "ask" for permission. So if they were dirty or I didn't want them up I could just not let them up. However for some reason both my last two dogs did not apply this to other beds in the house, when no one was in them they'd get up without permission but not on my bed. My Golden Retriever slept next to me in my bed for 10 years. I taught her to lay with her feet sticking out over the edge of the bed. Mostly because I move around a lot and if she had her back facing the edge she ended up falling off the bed on her back if I accidentally nudged her in my sleep. She also made a great "space heater" in the winter if I put the covers over us. My GSD did not sleep in my bed at night because she took up too much space and didn't know how to lay on the bed in a way that would be comfortable for me. Sometimes I would invite her up in the morning or if I was sitting on the bed during the day.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

no dogs in my bed, too many ticks around here in nj.


----------



## FjD (Oct 6, 2013)

You can let him on your bed, but remember you are the one who tell his when.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katro (Feb 26, 2013)

I don't have a problem with it. Ralphie is only allowed on the bed when he is invited and he has yet to try and get on the bed on his own volition. I keep my bedroom closed off during the day and his favorite spot in the bedroom that he instinctively goes to when my bedroom is open to him is on the floor by my side of the bed. He has his own bed (full sized futon) in his own room that he usually naps on anyway. Spoiled much?! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I really don't invite Babs up. She is up there most of the time. It's her spot. If I must, I tell her to move when I go to get in. She hasn't set up any plot to take over as head of household yet. She waits patiently for me to cut up her banana and orange and peach slices, and she only occasionally pushes me to the refrigerator, at tooth point, to get cheese or hot dogs.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Okay, I'll admit to climbing over Sage to get into bed before, because she was so darn cute and comfortable looking with her head on the pillow, that I didn't want to disturb her. That darn dog. I love her. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

_Never letting another dog on our bed_...

See how that rule has been applied.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I let my Dalmatian puppy sleep with me. I didn't intend on letting him sleep in the bed but he wouldn't have it any other way. :wub:

*The pros of sleeping with your puppy/dog*
1) If you live alone it's nice to have someone to cuddle with. 
2) If you are cold they will keep you warm. 
3) They might make you feel like you are safe
4) It really helps with bonding IMO

*The cons of sleeping with your puppy/dog*
1) Holy cow it gets hot! They are like space heaters!
2) Your bed will have lots of hair in it
3) Your dog might be a blanket thief (mine is)
4) They might lay between your legs so you can't move!
5) They take up alot of room


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

a dog isn't spoiled because it's well take taken care of.



katro said:


> I don't have a problem with it. Ralphie is only allowed on the bed when he is invited and he has yet to try and get on the bed on his own volition. I keep my bedroom closed off during the day and his favorite spot in the bedroom that he instinctively goes to when my bedroom is open to him is on the floor by my side of the bed.
> 
> >>>>> He has his own bed (full sized futon) in his own room that he usually naps on anyway. Spoiled much?!<<<<<
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

after seeing this pic how could you not want your dogs
on the bed?



warpwr said:


> _Never letting another dog on our bed_...
> 
> See how that rule has been applied.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i've done that. i curled up at the foot of the bed. my GF was sleeping
on her side. our dog curled up behind her with head on her neck. how
can you disturb that? lol.



dogfaeries said:


> Okay, I'll admit to climbing over Sage to get into bed before, because she was so darn cute and comfortable looking with her head on the pillow, that I didn't want to disturb her. That darn dog. I love her.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Chicagocanine said:


> My Golden Retriever slept next to me in my bed for 10 years.


Oh I forgot to mention that was mostly in a twin sized bed!


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Lisl has slept with me since she arrived at my home. She is continually brushed, paws washed after coming inside if wet out, and is generally a clean female. She even smells good.

She never stays in bed though. 10 or 15 minutes after lights out she moves herself to the floor. In the morning, she jumps up again to either wait for me to wake up, or she wakes me up if she wants to go outside.


----------

